

Show HN: keeeb - social bookmarking reinvented - cyberstalker
http://www.keeeb.com

======
vbm
There are hell lot of social bookmarking websites. Why do weed just another?

~~~
cyberstalker
Just used Delicious and Evernote together. With keeeb I don`t have to use 2
tools (and their cluster-function is nice for my research to do's at a
financial investment company)

